# Due any day now..



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Fiinnnaalllyyy...

Pickle the not PEW is hugely preggers by our chocolate tan boy. Since Pickle has feint tan marks on her, I cannot wait for these babies! It's only taken 4 months -.- She was first in with Ralf, broken black tan but nothing came of it so when we got the choccy boy I decided to try them together and heypresto - one huge Pickle =D Fingers crossed for some interesting babbers hehehe


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmm... now I think Pickle is a silver tan... so if either her or the daddy is at/at then all the babies will be tan.

I'm gonna guess that there will be a few recessives hidden away in both parents, so it could be an interesting litter.

If there isn't a load of recessives hidden, and they do exactly what it says on the tin (LOL) then you will have a litter of black tans that carry pink eye and chocolate.

Of course, i could be totally wrong about Pickles colour! LOL But still, will be interesting to see the babies!

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats exciting


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ooh keep me posted hunni. oh and i added the pics of the two girls i have in a message to you. xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks WD, I will certainly keep everyone posted.. I'll be too excited not to, ha! xD


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I was convinced she would have them last night. Got up this morning and she is happily sat on her food bowl munching oats - as fat as ever, little moomin! I'm praying she gives birth soon, the suspense is killing me :roll:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I hate the waiting part...


----------

